# Porch board replacements or a 'fix'



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I redid my brother's porch. House was built around 1915. Local lumberyard had the 1x3 T&G doug fir replacement boards. It started out as a partial restoration, but due to the substructure problems we just rebuilt it. It looks the same as it did originally and should last another 90 years.
Ron


----------



## Alsomee (Sep 16, 2007)

Ditto here. I have a 80 year old house and redid the porch last summer. Tongue and groove was available, but not terribly easy to find. Try a larger lumber yard and avoid chains altogether-- won't have it.

I also agree that it's the nicer look than replacing with some other material. But don't be surprised if you get under the porch skin and find more damage than expected. Over the years, porch paint will have protected surface materials better than the underlying joists, and maybe even the foundation, if it's on one. Can turn into a lot of work...

But the original look is worth it.


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Thanks,I will ask*

Thanks for the replies,,,I had no idea they still made this stuff.

On a related note I am going to anchor top of stair railing post to the edge of this porch floor. Was thinking of going behind last support 2 bye 6 and doubling it,,or tripling it. SO that I have something to lag the top rail post to other than the thin flooring itself. If I get a foot past on both sides it should firm up the whole deal.

I really prefer to use bolts with heads in this instance BUT it is going to be inaccessible once the steps get glued down to the cement pad it sets on,,,so would lags down from the top into green treated 2 bye 6's be strong enough??And removeable??

I am going to place them tight to the edge of the bannister coming at a 90* angle to the railings ,,,SO,,,I can anchor to THEM,,,IF ,,,I have to later,,,or I can put a 1 1/2" spacer and anchor to the support under the banister 2X8,(cept that is newly clad with bent alum. coil stock and didnt wish to make holes in that)

Thanks for listening,,,always glad for suggestions being --just don--


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Couldn't you just anchor the top railing into the columns that hold up the porch roof instead of adding additional posts?
Ron


----------

